# Tires Are Chewed



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Well with only 1600kms (1000 miles) on my new 07 25rss the tires are chewed..
The Milestar Tires ST205/75D/14 DOT 5YKC TCI, have no tread left on the inside of each tire..
I will contact Keystone tomorrow..
Any other OB owners had to deal with this issue in Canada..
My rig needs a new set of skins immediatley..
Cheers..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we just had Tireco replace our Nanco's a second time. Except this time we took the 80% reimbursement and bought a better brand and these are RADIALS.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

It sounds like a bent axle. Like a "U" shape causing it to ride on the inside. Good luck, I am sure they will try to blame it on you.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we just had Tireco replace our Nanco's a second time. Except this time we took the 80% reimbursement and bought a better brand and these are RADIALS.


Doxie,

Have you gotten a reimbursement check yet? Just curious as I went through the same thing about a month before you, and haven't heard a thing since sending in the paperwork.

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> we just had Tireco replace our Nanco's a second time. Except this time we took the 80% reimbursement and bought a better brand and these are RADIALS.


Doxie,

Have you gotten a reimbursement check yet? Just curious as I went through the same thing about a month before you, and haven't heard a thing since sending in the paperwork.

Steve
[/quote]
funny you should ask. UPS was suppose to pick up old ones while we were on vacation and then when Tireco gets them, they'll issue refund.Well, we got home and the tires were still here. I called Tireco and they assured me they had sent UPS. Well, the local UPS had misplaced the pickup tag and the driver felt so bad. He was here couple hours ago and got them. I'll keep you posted. In case I forget, maybe ask me in couple weeks. Memory and Doxie do not belong in same sentence.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

ProEdge said:


> Well with only 1600kms (1000 miles) on my new 07 25rss the tires are chewed..
> The Milestar Tires ST205/75D/14 DOT 5YKC TCI, have no tread left on the inside of each tire..
> I will contact Keystone tomorrow..
> Any other OB owners had to deal with this issue in Canada..
> ...


Yes, here is a very long pinned thread about them for you to read...Milestar thread clicky. If you do a search with "milestar" as the subject, you will come across many other posts as well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Make sure you take pics. It sure sounds like an alignment issue. When you get your tires replaced have them check your alignment as well.

Thor


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

I just had my tires replaced on my 31 KFW Roo. The tires only had about 1800 miles on them and did not show any wear till the last 500 miles. I was on a trip and was wondering if I was going to have to buy new tires just to get home.

The inner and outer most tread lines wore down to the belt while the main ( center treads )showed almost no wear.

After doing some research on how this wear pattern could happen I discovered that the Milestar tires have multiple defects to include un stable side walls that flex while you drive thereby putting most of the weight on the inner and outer portions of the tread.

I called Keystone and they gave me a number of a tire shop in the San Bernardino area. I drove out there and within an hour I was on my way with a new set of " Hi Run " tires. ( Chinese ).

We will see how they last !!!

Wes


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

That's how my tires are..
The center tread is still there, completely bald on the inside and wear on the outside..

I called Keystone today, 4 times, was on hold for well over 25 minutes..
Finally a voice mail said, sorry for delay and they would return my call..
I left my name, number and details..
No one called back as of yet..



W Podboy said:


> I just had my tires replaced on my 31 KFW Roo. The tires only had about 1800 miles on them and did not show any wear till the last 500 miles. I was on a trip and was wondering if I was going to have to buy new tires just to get home.
> 
> The inner and outer most tread lines wore down to the belt while the main ( center treads )showed almost no wear.
> 
> ...


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Had some of the same problems and the NICE lady wanted me to send tires to them and they would see if they were bad. I did not send them because it sounded to thin to stick. Have new tires and wheels and the old ones will rot away before they get them for nothing. This whole tire and outback thing STINKS BAD!!!!!!

I AM NOT CHEAP,BUT SURE LIKE TO HAVE WHAT I PAY FOR!!!!!!

Hope every one gets a good settlement.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

ProEdge said:


> That's how my tires are..
> The center tread is still there, completely bald on the inside and wear on the outside..


The Milestar tread is actually smooth on the inside and outside (about 1 1/2" width?). Could this be what you are seeing? I have no doubt that they are garbage anyway but just thought I'd chime in with this.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

jetjane said:


> That's how my tires are..
> The center tread is still there, completely bald on the inside and wear on the outside..


The Milestar tread is actually smooth on the inside and outside (about 1 1/2" width?). Could this be what you are seeing? I have no doubt that they are garbage anyway but just thought I'd chime in with this.
[/quote]

Absolutely not.. 
From the center tread to the inside it is completely bald, smooth, no tread at all, worn down to the fibers..

I know what you are referring to, about that the outside tread being smooth, as I can look at the brand new spare tire..
I will try to post some pics..
Thanks for checkin though..


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Keystone _shouldn't_ give you any grief since this is a well known problem and if you look in that link to the Milestar thread, I believe there are some pictures too. I still can't believe that there are dealers out there still sending out new trailers with these tires!







Good luck and keep us posted on how you make out.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I think Canada just doesn't like ob's. While driving from Ak to the lower 48, I had the same problem. But I don't have Milestars. The insides were either balding or the tread would be uneven. The tires stopped the problem on their own, after having a blowout on one. I had the dealers check the alignment, it was all fine. My opinion, since I weighed the tt myself and the weight was well in limits, the only thing I can figure is weight distribution was off.


----------



## iflossu (Jun 6, 2008)

mik0445 said:


> I think Canada just doesn't like ob's. While driving from Ak to the lower 48, I had the same problem. But I don't have Milestars. The insides were either balding or the tread would be uneven. The tires stopped the problem on their own, after having a blowout on one. I had the dealers check the alignment, it was all fine. My opinion, since I weighed the tt myself and the weight was well in limits, the only thing I can figure is weight distribution was off.


Okay, so I'd like to report I have the same problem with my OB. It's an 05. The Duro 14" load range C tires have about 3000 miles and the inner and outer edges are worn on all the tires while the center tread is hardly worn at all. One tire at the driver's side rear is severely worn on the inside half of the tire. Weird. I think I didn't inflate properly since I only ran 40 psi and from what I've read you should inflate to max cold of 50 psi. Although I've read that others with the same problem did inflate to 50 psi.

Anyone have the same problem and have any luck with a solution? Also, I'm considering going to a 15" Taskmaster tire. It looks like with fresh water in the tank there's about 1000 pounds of weight limit capacity. All our stuff with food etc probably doesn't weigh 500, but when everybody's in the tt, we're probably at the weight limit. Anyone else try the D load range in a 15" on their Outback TT?


----------



## snowman24 (May 29, 2007)

I have a OB 31 Sydney

I check often but the last part of the trip I found big time wear on the outer parts of the passenger side and a little less on the driver side.

I called my dealer he mentioned it could be two things U shaped (bent) axial or low pressure.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> It sounds like a bent axle. Like a "U" shape causing it to ride on the inside. Good luck, I am sure they will try to blame it on you.


....also check the wheel bearings?


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

We also experiened this the first year we had our 28 foot Roo. After checking, the load rating on the tires was really close to the weight of the trailer. We decided to go for higher rated tires (E rated I think???) So far, we have not noticed the tires wearing funny. Especially for the larger trailers (31 foot) I think this could be a problem. We had to get new wheels for our Roo in order to upgrade the tires. I know there was another thread on this a while back. You might find more information there.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We were having similar problems with our Milestars but more along the line of premature dry-rot. Our Milestars did wear more out the outside but not a tremendous amount. I replaced them at my cost (due to my local dealer blowing us off then telling us it was our fault for not making sure they did their job) with Maxxis radials. Our camper tows *much* better than it did before and we actually gained a bit of mpg.

-CC


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

ProEdge, You might also want to check the weight of the trailer. An overloaded trailer will cause the tires to wear on the inside. This happened to me once and when I weighed the trailer (popup) I was surprised to find I was about 600 lbs overweight. I noticed on your signature it says "Lots of Kit" and I wonder if that could be an issue. Good luck getting it resolved.


----------

